# Mother with mobility issues living in Spain.



## Benton87

Hi all, 

Apologies if this isn't the correct part of the forum to post this, but I'm looking for any advice/help that you may have.

My mother lives in Spain (Murcia region). We recently lost my Dad, and since then her health has deteriorated in terms of mobility. We have suggested moving back to the UK and living with myself while they get to the bottom of her condition, but in all honesty she doesn't want to. She always sites the stairs as an issue if she were to come to live with myself.

She has been having tests to get to the bottom of her condition but this is ongoing. Sadly last night she fell and broke her ankle. This now means she is unable to use her zimmer frame on wheels to get around the house.

To cut a long story short, I was looking for suggestions in terms of carers. Whether that be live in or visits daily etc. And if there were any charity's in the area that could help assist. I will be heading out the personally also, but unfortunately me being out there long term just isn't a possibility at this moment in time.

Appreciate any feedback or suggestions!

Thank you in advance.

L


----------



## tebo53

Hi,

There are several care agencies who will visit your mother at times that she can choose. They are not cheap but do an excellent job. I am putting a link to the 3C Costa Blanca care agency. I believe they charge by the hour at around €15 per hour which is a normal rate. 






The 3 C´s Care & Nursing Agency Costa Blanca


Costa Blanca care, home help and nursing agency. 3C´s offer affordable carers and nurses for daily care, respite care, qualified nursing at home and live-in day and night care.




www.costablancacareagency.com





Steve


----------

